# Sending faxes with Hylafax 6.04 port



## znanie (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

I've compiled and installed Hylafax 6.04 from the ports.  

It recieves faxes fine but does not send:

`sendmail -n -d <number> <faxfile>` yields


```
Can not reach service hylafax at server "localhost"
```

I've used `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hylafax onestart` to start it up and have faxgetty cuau2, faxq, and hfax -i hylafax processes going.

The /var/spool/hylafax/dev directory contains one file: null.  The linux machine has both null and socksys.

The modem is a usr5610b.  Dials out with cu.


Thanks for any help or direction.

Kirill


----------



## trev (Apr 13, 2010)

What's in your /etc/hosts file?


----------



## znanie (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

I stumbled on a fix or workaround.  FreeBSD 8.0 ships with IPv6 addressing in the kernel.  The port that hylafax opened was an IPv6 port.  It would not work.  Forcing it open as an IPv4 made hylafax work.  I re-compiled the kernel without IPv6 and hylafax loaded with the loading script.

This might be a bug.

Below is the post that showed me how to force opening IPv4 port.


+  There are 3 differences to note during the upgrade process, probably
+  none of which affect most people.
+
+  HylaFAX now supports IPv6.  This means that the default bind for hfaxd
+  may change depending on what your system defaults are configured as.
+  Some systems (such as FreeBSD 6/7) come configured with IPv6 as the
+  system default, but set to not allow IPv4 connections.  On systems such
+  as these, you may need specify a bind address with -l if you want to
+  over-ride the system default:
+      hfaxd -l 0.0.0.0 -i hylafax
+      hfaxd -l 0.0.0.0 -i hylafax -l ::0 -i hylafax


----------



## trev (Apr 15, 2010)

The question stands: what's in your /etc/hosts file? 

This may still be the cause of your problem despite the fact that you now have a workaround.


----------



## znanie (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello,

This is the contents of the /etc/hosts file.  Don't know if the line starting with ::1  is a mistake.  The FreeBSD 8.0 system is vtoroi.  znanbook is Linux.



```
::1			localhost localhost.com
127.0.0.1		localhost localhost.com
192.168.1.3		vtoroi vtoroi.com 
192.168.1.2		znanbook znanbook.com
```

Kirill


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 15, 2010)

znanie said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Don't know if the line starting with ::1  is a mistake.



::1 is IPv6 loopback address.


----------



## znanie (Apr 16, 2010)

I guess that top line in /etc/hosts can be deleted since the kernel is now set to ipv4 only.

Thanks.

Kirill


----------



## kylwalda (Dec 11, 2010)

I just patched the original /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hylafax and it works:


```
--8<--

#start_cmd="/usr/local/sbin/hylafax start"
start_cmd="/usr/local/sbin/faxq && /usr/local/sbin/hfaxd -l 0.0.0.0 -i hylafax & & echo 'Starting hylafax.'"

--8<--
```

Greetz kylwalda


----------

